# Walton County



## HM (Oct 21, 2015)

Who all hunts Walton county?

I'm on Monroe Jersey, south of Monroe


----------



## youngers (Oct 28, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=855419&stc=1&d=1446053735

I killed this guy on 10/25/15 in Walton.  He was in stealth mode headed towards a hot doe I had been watching in the area for 45mins.  After I shot him at 4:30pm I watched several other buck chase that doe till dark.  It was a great hunt!


----------



## HM (Oct 28, 2015)

Awesome buck! Thats what i wanted to hear, I'm justh south of Monroe and haven't seen any seeking or chasing yet.


----------



## youngers (Oct 28, 2015)

That buck was killed near Social Cicle.  The deer are going crazy over there...I have also been hunting in loganville area and haven't seen a thing.  Find the does and you are good to go this week!


----------



## HM (Oct 29, 2015)

I saw a lot of deer last week but haven't seen a one this week


----------



## youngers (Oct 31, 2015)

Hunted 6:45am-5:30pm had to get home 2 do some trick-r-treating.  Saw a good bit of chasing by some smaller bucks and passed up a 130s 8 pointer.  Probably hunt the rainy afternoon tomorrow and hope for a monster!


----------



## HM (Nov 1, 2015)

Good luck, I'm in the rain in Hancock county


----------



## HM (Dec 5, 2015)

Saw 13 last night with two young bucks chasing.


----------

